# Canon Launches PIXMA TS205 and PIXMA TS305 for Affordable, Convenient Home Printing



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 5, 2017)

```
<strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 5 December 2017</strong> – Canon has today announced the launch of two new home printers as part of its PIXMA range: PIXMA TS205 and PIXMA TS305.</p>
<ul>
<li>Ideal for families and students, the affordable, compact, stylish printers are easy-to-use</li>
<li>Borderless 4×6” photos in beautiful crisp colours can be printed at home</li>
<li>With Wi-Fi connectivity, prints can be sent direct from a smart device to the PIXMA TS305</li>
<li>Copy and convert smartphone images into PDFs with the PIXMA TS305 using Canon’s exclusive Smartphone Capture and Copy</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong> Borderless printing at home</strong></p>
<p>Printing cherished moments with friends and family is made easy with the new PIXMA printers. Whether creating a photo collage or pinning a photo on the fridge at home, PIXMA TS205 and PIXMA TS305 print 4×6” borderless photos in just 65 seconds.</p>
<p>For the perfectionists in the family, Canon ink provides only the best. A pigment black ink for printing the sharpest texts and dye colours for the most vivid colour to achieve the highest quality printing.</p>
<p><strong>Boost productivity</strong></p>
<p>PIXMA TS205 and PIXMA TS305 have been designed with productivity and cost-efficiency at the heart, with features like the automatic ‘power on and off’ mode to save on energy costs whilst the printer is not in use. Users can also print and copy entire documents with improved bottom margins, and optional XL cartridges mean less refills and more printing. The Black XL cartridge can print approximately 2.2 times more prints compared to standard cartridges, representing fantastic value.</p>
<p>Time-consuming manual paper changes can be avoided as the printers come with hassle-free paper detection sensors.</p>
<p><strong>Wi-Fi connectivity</strong></p>
<p>Get online with PIXMA TS305, compatible with AirPrint1 and Mopria2 to benefit from wireless connectivity. Printing from your smartphone or tablet couldn’t be quicker or more convenient.Download the Canon PRINT app3 for iOS and Android to get more from your printer. Print from your mobile device as well as from apps using PIXMA Cloud Link, whether it’s your latest Instagram selfie or important documents from Google Drive.</p>

<p>Stay connected with the PIXMA TS305 at every moment, even if your wi-fi connection lets you down, your printer wont. Easily and simply select wi-fi modes, choosing to connect via the conventional wi-fi router method, or without a router via the access point mode.</p>
<p><strong>Connect via Bluetooth4 technology</strong></p>
<p>Never worry about a paper jam or running out of paper half way through a print again. When the PIXMA TS305 is connected via Bluetooth, the Canon PRINT app lets you know about errors before they become a problem, directing you to the online manual with easy troubleshooting steps to follow.</p>
<p><strong>Print and copy</strong></p>
<p>The brand new PIXMA TS305 offers users the added benefit of copying, like a multi-function printer, when connected via the Canon PRINT app. The handy Smartphone Capture & Copy function allows users to take a photo of any document on their smartphone, be it a bus timetable or water bill, and convert it to a PDF to be saved, shared or printed.The PIXMA TS305 has a specially designed grid top allowing you to neatly place your document on the printer; ready to copy and convert at the touch of a button. Even when capturing the document at an angle, the app straightens it up for a professional look every time.</p>
<p><strong>Fun for the family</strong></p>
<p>With the PIXMA TS305 you can send personalised, unique messages with Canon’s Message in Print app and share your stories with friends and family in a new, fun way. For a thoughtful touch embed invisible messages, such as a birthday message or YouTube video, for only your loved ones to see6.</p>
<p>The entire family can now print like never before with the new PIXMA TS205 and PIXMA TS305. Whether printing important documents or bills on the PIXMA TS305 with the Canon PRINT app or having fun with personalised messages; the new printers meet the needs of everyone.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## LDS (Dec 6, 2017)

Canon has found a way to save on the scanner hardware... will the next low-end cameras get rid of the rear touch screen too, and just ask you to use your phone, maybe attaching it to the camera rear? <G>

It will make the "articulated screen" option irrelevant... just, phones are bigger than most cameras, now...


----------



## a4jp.com (Dec 10, 2017)

Dear Canon, 

Please update the A3 printers.


----------

